
Ask HN: What kind of music do you listen to while programming? - napolux
Usually I listen to '70s / '80s / '90s rock. What about you?
======
valdiorn
My Youtube history for today includes:

Minimal Techno: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll90vpeeA4c>

House: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSxLX5y265Y>

Indian Tabla beats: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ3avjVpmec>

Ambient / Experimental electronic: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVA-
sCmIl0w>

No lyrics, words distract me.

Must have a solid beat, it keeps me focused.

------
aflott
Soma FM's Groove Salad <http://somafm.com/groovesalad/>

~~~
gee_totes
Groove Salad is very good, but sometimes it reminds me of porno music. I've
been rotating between Space Station Soma and the Dubstep channel (which
actually plays quality Dubstep (if such a thing exists)).

Soma.fm is one of the websites I like giving money too, I only wish they had
cooler things in their store (I've got the mug, and the hoodies/t-shirts
aren't too appealing to me).

------
cdvonstinkpot
I don't code, but I started writing an all-text website, which kindof counts,
right?

When I'm on the computer to do any kind of work, be it the website or
accounting or anything, I listen to techno on Frisky Radio, downtempo on
SomaFM's Groove Salad & psyambient on HBR1's Dream Factory.

------
mindcrime
A mix of different stuff, and it somewhat depends on my mood and the
environment. But _mainly_ metal and rock of various sorts. Usually a mix of
stuff like Queensryche, Motley Crue, Deicide, In Flames, Borknagar, Def
Leppard, Black Veil Brides, Halestorm, Emperor, Disturbed, Dokken, Europe,
Iced Earth, Testament, Exodus, Overkill, Metallica, Megadeth, Ratt, Bon Jovi,
Evanescence, Godsmack, Nocturnal Rites, Death, Cannibal Corpse, Crashdiet,
Vains of Jenna, Sleaze Beeze, Twisted Sister, Steel Panther, etc.

But other times, I want something with no lyrics, so I usually dial up a
shoutcast station playing some kind of trance / electronic music of some sort,
or classical music.

------
david927
<http://www.radioparadise.com>

------
toasterlovin
DJ Falcon live sets. You have to pirate them, since they are just recordings
of him doing live shows and are not available commercially.

DJ Falcon is part of the French House genre. He has done a few records, but is
known primarily for his live DJ shows and his collaborations with Thomas
Bangalter of Daft Punk (Together and So Much Love To Give).

If you like Daft Punk, especially if you like their Alive 2007 live album,
you'll probably like DJ Falcon's live sets. They're rhythmic, melodic, and
interesting. There are frequently parts of 3 songs going at one time, which
sounds like a recipe for disaster, but turns out utterly sublime.

------
subsection1h
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5612136>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5440673>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5397602>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5051922>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5022601>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4994882>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316581>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4079566>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3981958>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3922221>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3900711>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3643061>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3444804>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3399839>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3330961>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2957732>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2891596>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2848674>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2499845>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2239395>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2015331>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003313>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1995239>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1851303>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833040>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1813856>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1734122>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1602430>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1525445>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1320804>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1209378>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1161002>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=929567>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=913911>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=769769>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=716219>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=668087>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=394077>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=367418>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=212682>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=167076>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=144666>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=139901>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=132026>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99936>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=75135>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=61831>

~~~
izztmzzt
YES! We're keeping the tradition alive!

~~~
dakrisht
Unbelievable

------
ragatskynet
Mostly repetitive 4/4 stuff like house or techno, sometimes
downtempo/ambient/dubtechno (at night). Preferably without vocals; I am not a
big fan of these types of genres (when I am not working I would never listen
to these) but I found them very good for coding - they eliminate unwanted
noises though they do not need your focus because of the repetitiveness.

------
geichel
EPIC: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bStRND-
vJj8&list=RD02vpV_...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bStRND-
vJj8&list=RD02vpV_F23l-cU) <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAsRnFa4NlY>

------
lsiebert
<http://musicforprogramming.net>

------
izztmzzt
Heavy-f'n-metal! Usually of the melodic death variety. Currently: disarmonia
mundi, from Italy.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXYhmqs4OaM>

Really gets the blood pumping!

------
jongibbins
If I need deep concentration when programming then I find Drum & Bass works a
treat. The music is fast, making your mind tick a bit faster and there are
very few lyrics to get distracted by.

------
jaachan
RealX, it's Eve Online's background music. Some of it can be found on
<https://soundcloud.com/ccpgames>

------
hackinthebochs
I prefer total silence, but when I need something to listen to I go with
classical. Piano and/or violin sonatas are my go-to choice.

------
john_p
Absolutely no music while reading or programming. I find it impossible to
concentrate unless there is complete quietness.

------
sukuriant
TV shows I can half listen to (X-Men)

Movies I've seen a million times (How to Train Your Dragon, The Matrix, etc)

Music with lyrics I've heard a million times

Electronica

~~~
jamesjguthrie
That's the kind of stuff I need in the background when I'm trying to sleep. As
soon as I turn the background noise off I'm wide awake.

------
ctiberiu
Romantic FM - <http://www.romanticfm.ro/live>

------
justhw
80% of the time no music (Just peace and quite).

20% easy coffeehouse jazz with no lyrics (Art Blakey).

------
exelib
None. But some time I hear english videos in background to learn english.

------
zachlatta
Generally either electronica, glitch-hop, or 90s/00s alternative rock.

------
marssaxman
Progressive psychedelic trance. Downtempo, psy-ambient, dub.

------
antoinevg
<http://di.fm>

------
bjoerns
Simon & Garfunkel (I'm in my mid thirties though)

------
pyvek
Either complete silence or trance without any vocals.

------
sachin0235
i go for techno music to keep me focused on my work

------
ekr
99% of the time no music.

When there is music, it's post-rock:

 _If These Trees Could Talk

_ Explosions in The Sky

 _Mooncake

_ Caspian

~~~
lfcode
Let me add Godspeed You! Black Emperor and your list is perfect :-)

------
mikedemarais
Exclusively Danny Brown.

------
g2e
Mujuice, Crystal Castles

------
rrzar
Going Quantum podcast

------
fakeer
Ghazals, Sufi, Qawwali, old Bollywood melodies[†], rare-few new Bollywood
melodies[0], Rock[1], Rock&Roll[1], country, ballad, classical - both
western(few)/Indian[2] and Indi-pop[3]

This pretty much sums it up. It's very mixed up. Many times I just trust
iTunes' _Shuffle_ but it's never unique. Any programs for Mac that actually
randomizes the queue each time I ask it to?

I prefer it when the sound is directly not coming into my ears through
headphones/earphones, which is a problem at office, because it's
distracting(yes, to me at least) and I feel uncomfortable - get a headache or
it just doesn't feel as good as when it comes from a little distance at a
serene volume. I used to set up a pair of speakers in farthest corner of my
flat, but now it's a 1 bedroom flat :(.

Any one else with such choice or setup? :-)

..

[†] That means at least 30-40 yr old Hindi songs

[0] Most new Hindi film songs are below garbage

[1] The ones that doesn't include screaming(as in when you hate your vocal
chords), hammering head and metallic objects on bodies, floors, drums and
against many other surfaces and objects

[2] The ones that are easy to appreciate

[3] Not to be confused with Indie-pop :-)

~~~
gee_totes
I have similar music tastes, and might have some suggestions to add to your
collection. Have you listened to Dub Qawwali[0] or the Ashla Bhosle Kronos
Quartet collobration[1]?

[0]<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxWUrb0QZFs>
[1]<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXjpck1SfjQ>

~~~
fakeer
Thanks for [0] (had listened to few titles including one in your YT link but
not all - will get them all) and yes I've listened to [1].

Saved on Spotify :-)

How do you manage the language, subtitles? Or you know Hindi/Urdu?

~~~
gee_totes
I was working on a Bollywood movie once in New Jersey and got into some of the
music. I really like how the language _sounds_. But all I know in Hindi is how
to pick out a cute girl and say "Acha Hey..." (which I learned from the Indian
film crew)

